# Pseudo taper how to?



## steelballz (Dec 19, 2011)

A friend gave me a set of pseudo tapered bands and they were great. When making them, is there a formula for the amount of loop versus single strand or some ratio? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Why not simply taper bands normally?


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

A. K. has the secret but none of us can figure it out. If only we had a video 

Check the Longest Lasting Tubes/Bands thread in this section.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I usually just do half and half. But you will find a lot more detailed information in the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Just a question of experimenting with what suits you, the frame and the ammo. I've had them anywhere from a quarter doubled to three quarters plus doubled


----------

